# Olympus - A Solo Orchestral Album Funded by Kickstarter



## Adamich (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey Everyone!

My name is Jon Adamich. I am a composer for three production libraries. I've written about a dozen cinematic fantasy albums all together for them.

Though as of now, I am starting my fist solo album, an album based on The Greek Gods of mythology! 
This has been a project I've wanted to do for years now, and I'm now taking the plunge. Hopefully this Kickstarter will be able to give me the remaining funds to compose the rest of this album!
You can check it out here: http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1650645009/olympus-an-original-orchestral-album
A quick shoutout to the amazing female vocalist featured on the piece, Katja Tennigkeit. 

I hope you enjoy the reel and feel free to share it!

All the best,
Jon


----------

